# Pulse ox



## Brenda1107 (Apr 6, 2011)

Does anyone know if insurance companies pay for the pulse ox done when patients come to the clinic?  We would bill an E/M code for the visit but can I also bill for the 94760,94761, or 94762 done?  We stopped billing for them years ago but now it has come up again.
Thanks


----------



## marand (Apr 6, 2011)

Most insurance companies do not reimburse separately for a pulse ox, they say that it is a bundled procedure along with your E/M code. hope that helps.


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 6, 2011)

Brenda1107 said:


> Does anyone know if insurance companies pay for the pulse ox done when patients come to the clinic?  We would bill an E/M code for the visit but can I also bill for the 94760,94761, or 94762 done?  We stopped billing for them years ago but now it has come up again.
> Thanks



If done along with the routine vital signs, then no you cannot code for it.  However, if the patient is having some type of respiratory problem, then you can.  However, some insurances pay for it and some do not.


----------



## tammynghc (Apr 15, 2011)

*94760*

RBRVS states it is a bundled procedure; therefore you shouldn't bill for it.


Tammy Cook, CPC


----------



## eadun2000 (Apr 15, 2011)

tammynghc said:


> RBRVS states it is a bundled procedure; therefore you shouldn't bill for it.
> 
> 
> Tammy Cook, CPC



It is NOT a bundled procedure when coded with an E&M.  Of course, if it is part of the vital signs it is a part of the E&M and not a separate procedure.  HOWEVER, if the patient has a RESPIRATORY problem, IE asthma, COPD, emphysema, etc and the doc needs to know his pulse ox then you CAN bill it.  If the patient comes in with ear pain and has a dx of otitis media and no respiratory problems and they do the pulse ox as a part of the vital signs then you cannot code it.


----------

